# Rocket Giotto Evoluzione 2 vs Expobar Office Leva



## DoubleShot

Main differences in build quality and performance between these two HX machines?

Thanks.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Where are you located ? Anywhere near east anglia ? If you want to have a go on a rocket quite happy to show you , you just need to find someone with an expobar then you can make an informed decision .


----------



## DoubleShot

West Oxfordshire.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Miles away LOL perhaps someone closer can offer , can only speak for the rocket and to say more than happy with it .

Only things I could point out , can get a rattle from the driptray, drip tray could be a little bit bigger but to be fair its a good design and easy to empty and replace. And being an HX machine ,and i only feed it bottled water , it can be a bit thirsty on the water .(saying that you do have the option of plumbing in )


----------



## gman147

All info about these two machines is on the Bella barista website.


----------



## shrink

i looked at both.. bought the expobar!

the rocket, it seemed most of my money was going on making it look slightly prettier. To get anywhere near the functionality, thermal stability and performance of the expobar, you're into R58 territory and thats a lot more money!


----------



## sjdavies47

These are the two I am looking at, could you expand on the above?

My main reasons for narrowing it down to these is the size (to fit under our cupboards)


----------



## shrink

Nothing really to expand.. The rocket is a heat exchanger machine, with an overly small drip tray and an overly heavy price tag. The other is a dual boiler with PID and a drip tray you could swim in


----------



## jeebsy

Drip tray can be a bit rattly on the Expos though


----------



## Obnic

jeebsy said:


> Drip tray can be a bit rattly on the Expos though


Easily and permanently fixed with a little strip of Sugru along each side of the drip tray.

Expo is an outstanding machine, capable of excellent shots and very partner friendly - doesn't punish undisciplined technique. Dual boilers easy to work with too.


----------



## 7493

Unless I'm reading this incorrectly, the OP specified Expobar Office Leva which is an HX machine NOT the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler. big difference in price and of course features.


----------



## shrink

ah well that being the case, the OP should be looking at the expobar leva dual boiler, as its the same price as the rocket he's considering, and is the better machine in every way.

or save a huge stack of cash and get the expobar HX machine


----------



## DoubleShot

Should have said I'm leaning more towards a second hand purchase of either machine. There was a Rocket Giotto in the for sale section for £900. Coffeechap managed to bag a bargain at £800. Would have possibly bought it myself for that price! I believe Expobar Office Leva dual boilers have sold for just a tad more than this in the past. Will most likely keep an eye out for one now the Rocket has sold. Can't see another popping up for that type of money and only around five months old.


----------



## shrink

You'd get a brand new Expobar HX for that


----------



## coffeebean

shrink said:


> You'd get a brand new Expobar HX for that


I'll do you a brand new Expobar Office Leva single boiler for £850 delivered...

Andy


----------



## sjdavies47

So is the view that for a hx machine the expobar is better value than the rocket and that the twin boiler is the better featured machine overall?


----------



## Daren

sjdavies47 said:


> So is the view that for a hx machine the expobar is better value than the rocket and that the twin boiler is the better featured machine overall?


It depends on how you define value.... but essentially yes - your statement is correct.

For me though the Rocket still gives me a trouser blimp every time I see her.... That's real value for me


----------



## Thecatlinux

Got to second that Darren , more than happy with the rocket, makes great coffee as well as being a looker. Having used the rocket for a while I know where my money would go, and to see one go so cheap on this forum proves there is a bargain to be had !


----------



## sjdavies47

Appreciate what you are saying. The isomac that was in the fs was a thing of beauty and would have been mine if it had fitted under the cupboards.


----------



## PeterF

shrink said:


> Nothing really to expand.. The rocket is a heat exchanger machine, with an overly small drip tray and an overly heavy price tag. The other is a dual boiler with PID and a drip tray you could swim in


The Office Leva is not a dual boiler but is a heat exchanger model. The dual boiler is the Leva DB & includes a PID. Gets a bit confusing!


----------

